# What type of wood is this?



## bnew17 (Jan 16, 2008)

Im wondering what type of wood this is?


----------



## Huntin Dad (Jan 16, 2008)

not an expert, but looks like yellow pine to me


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 16, 2008)

The pics are not very revealing.  Can you provide any additional info??  For example, where was the tree growing, is it a bottomland tree, or was it growing on an upland site??


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 16, 2008)

no sure, was splitting fire wood today and saw it and wasnt sure what kind it was. I just know its from the middle ga area


----------



## Glenn (Jan 17, 2008)

From the pictures it looks like pine (_Pinus sp._)


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 17, 2008)

i thought that too, its not Southern Pine i know for sure, the bark isnt big enough, im not sure what other type of pine it could be because i just dont see many other types of pine around here. Who knows though.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 17, 2008)

*Wood*

Persimmon or possibly p willow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2008)

Hard to tell, sassafras maybe?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 17, 2008)

If it's sassafras the smell should give it away.

Persimmon he'd know when he _tried_ to split it.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks as if it could be Sour Wood.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 18, 2008)

pine tree....


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 18, 2008)

i know for 100% that its not the common pine in this area...now it may be some other type of pine. im not sure


----------



## hogman2 (Jan 18, 2008)

If the bark is "soft" and flakes easily it is some type of evergreen, possibilities: cedar, fir, hemlock, loblolly pine, slash pine, long leaf pine, etc.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like Hemlock to me......................


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Looks like Hemlock to me......................



Me too.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 19, 2008)

hemlock is my guess


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 19, 2008)

I cannot add anything to what has been said except to say that if it was definitely "from the middle GA area" as the thread starter states, it could not be Hemlock.  The range of Hemlock does not extend south of the Appalachian Mountains.


----------



## fshindrt (Jan 19, 2008)

long leaf pine. loblolly looks nearly the same with a little age. the loblolly has 4 needles on each stem slash pine 3


----------



## rip18 (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like a good-sized sassafrass to me too.  You don't always get much smell with big sassafrass - and I've split a good many of them for rail fences...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2008)

fshindrt said:


> long leaf pine. loblolly looks nearly the same with a little age. the loblolly has 4 needles on each stem slash pine 3




Wrong...Loblloly has 3 needles and slash has 2 and 3 needles on the same tree.

Loblloly needles tend to be shorter and the cones are smaller. 

Just aced my dendrology class in college...


----------



## nb6419 (Feb 12, 2008)

That is hemlock.  I have plenty around the house just north of gainesville, GA and plenty in Glasscock County at my hunting club.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd guess sassafras as well...


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a minor in forestry, and worked for the National Forest Service, so I will put in my two cents and say Sassafras albidium.


----------



## BBD (Feb 26, 2008)

*Wood*

I Am Gonna Have To Say...that Would Have To Be  ...( Morning Wood )...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 26, 2008)

sassafras:






hemlock:





persimmon:





loblolly pine:






of these, yours looks most like loblolly to me.


----------



## buckmanmike (Mar 9, 2008)

If you burn it and it leaves no good coals, I'd say pine.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2008)

My guess would be pine !


----------



## AnesMerc (Apr 12, 2008)

http://county.ces.uga.edu/habersham/fj/fjtreeid.html


----------



## MIG (Apr 29, 2008)

spruce pine (Pinus glabra)...final answer


----------



## ratherbefishin (May 3, 2008)

that is without a doubt one of the southern yellow pines.  could be slash, loblolly ,longleaf, or pondpine. but i can tell by looking at the grain of the wood it is yellow pine


----------



## Gaddimo75 (May 3, 2008)

Its dead wood!

I'm sure of it!

That stuff won't grow anywhere(no roots)!


----------

